# another day



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have survived another day somehow. Def. not crying AS MUCH...but still have alot of what-if moments. Reading and posting on this website is theraputic in a way. Talked to my husband briefly yesterday. I texted him earlier in the day asking if we should get our kids into seeing a therapist. He said okay. I am going to wait and ask my therapist her opinion when I see her next week

As much as I want to move on....something is stopping me. I feel bad for my husband because the doctor is putting him on medication for depression. I never wanted him to have to go thru this. I feel like this is all my fault. I just want to hug him and tell him everything will be okay...but then there are small snippets of me wanting to just shake the crap out of him and blame him for doing this to all involved. He is the one that said he wanted a divorce. He is the one that moved out. He is the one that has joined a dating website. He says he is crying because he misses the kids. It is so bad that just mentioning them sends him crying. I hate that. Is there anything that I can do?

Alright....right now my husband lives 30 minutes away. I am trying to decide where I need to move. I originally thought of moving near him so that he is closer to the boys and therefore make it easier to coparent and if anything happens at school...he would be available. The last thing I want is to take the kids away from him. My other option is to move where I currently work partime and where my family and his family live. My boys are extremely extremely close to my husband's mom and dad (I am as well). They said that they would pick the boys up from school and help out any way that was necessary. If I moved to where I work and where family is...it is 1 hour away from my husband. Cost of living is cheaper where I work...but there are more opportunities for me to get a full time job with benefits where my husband is....I feel like if I move further away from my husband then the relationship he has with the boys will decline...but the support system I have in the city where I work is an advantage.. Please send advice.


----------



## hopemom (Dec 22, 2010)

none of the decisions are easy, but if I understand this, they boys are better off close to their Dad. SOunds like they need each other and maybe the contact with him will be good for you and him.


----------

